# Was hat es mit dem src auf sich



## Sonic (26. Mrz 2008)

Guten Mittag

Ich habe da eine kleine Frage.

Für was steht der "src" -Ordner unter Eclipse. Was ist der Sinn von diesem Ordner. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir da ein wenig helfen könntet. 

Danke


----------



## Niki (26. Mrz 2008)

src steht für Source, dort befinden sich deine Quellcode-Dateien (*.java)


----------



## The_S (26. Mrz 2008)

Da is dein Quellcode, die Source (src) drin.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mrz 2008)

Der Grund ist einfach, das es sehr unschön ist, wenn sich Kompilate (.class) mit Quellen (.java) vermischen.


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2008)

> src steht für Source, dort befinden sich deine Quellcode-Dateien (*.java)





> Da is dein Quellcode, die Source (src) drin.



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber wenn ich nun Packages habe kann ich dort doch auch Javadatein ablegen. Und wenn ich eine Bibliothek programmiere dann verwende ich doch eigentlich gar nicht den src Ordner.  

Ich fummel mir das so zusammen das es funktioniert, dabei weiß ich aber nicht was Richtig und was Falsch ist. Standarts kenne ich nicht! Auch wie Paket namen zu heißen haben weiß ich nicht, hab da was mit org. am Anfang gelesen.

Kennt Ihr eine Internetseite (bevorzugt auf deutsch) wo solche Sachen beschrieben werden?


Danke für eure Schnelle Hilfe, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Habe mich vor 15minuten angemeldet.


----------



## Niki (26. Mrz 2008)

Schau dir das mal an, das sollte genau das Richtige für dich sein!
Sun_Code_Conventions


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber wenn ich nun Packages habe kann ich dort doch auch Javadatein ablegen. Und wenn ich eine Bibliothek programmiere dann verwende ich doch eigentlich gar nicht den src Ordner.


src wird nicht exportiert, wenn du ein jar machst, gibt es kein src Verzeichnis mehr. Ausserdem hat es keinen Einfluß auf deine Packages, oder ähnliches. Einen source folder sollte man immer verwenden.


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Mrz 2008)

dazu sei erwähnt, dass es auch einen bin-Ordner gibt, das kommt hier garnicht zur Sprache


----------



## iSonic (26. Mrz 2008)

Mir ist schon aufgefallen das die Java und die Class Dateien separat voneinander auf bewart werden. Ich finde das gut.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

